# Sexing rabbits.Pic



## taraann81 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm new to rabbits and find sexing them a bit elusive.  My newest rabbits I have been able to sex correctly.  But my 14week old flemish, I hadn't sexed them I just believed they were what the breeder said they were a male and female.  Well today I thought, hmmm...I should check myself.  Too me their genitals look exactly the same.  Could anybody post a pic of the difference in sex preferably around 14 weeks.  I've looked on line but most of the picture quality has been very poor.

I'll try to get a pic of mine.
Thanks.

Sorry for the poor picture quality, I needed 3 hands but only had 2.

This is suppose to be a male...too me my very uneducated guess would be female.  The other is suppose to be a female and her genitals look the same I couldn't get a pick as she is white and the glare was just too much...I wanted a pair but would be happier with 2 does than 2 bucks....fingers crossed!

What do you think does my daughter have to rename Vern?


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 26, 2009)

A name change is in order. If the person who sold you that rabbit declared it to be a buck, you should also disregard any other information that they told you. It is possible once in a while to miss one on VERY young rabbits, but a rabbit of that age could almost be sexed in the dark buy an experienced breeder who is selling rabbits.

You will be ok. It was a good "pick up" on your behalf to discover this on your own. You can research and recieve sound advice on a forum like this, but when it comes to raising rabbits, experience is the best teacher. A couple months from now you will think back and wonder how you ever questioned yourself on the sex of this rabbit. Best of luck rabbit raising!


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 26, 2009)

They were about 6 weeks old when we got them and I watched the guy sex them.  He picked one out checked grabbed another till he found a 'male".  I think it was an honest mistake.  I guess it could be worse I would much rather have two does than two bucks!


----------

